# Best Wild Camping spots in Dumfries and Galloway?



## Compass Drifter (Aug 9, 2016)

Hi, I'm a new member and would like to find some quiet one-nighter spots.

Can any member please offer me some advice as to where, or where not to, pull up.

Be most appreciated.:wave:


----------



## flyinghigh (Aug 9, 2016)

I have stayed by the river in Dumfries, big car park south of river and short walk into the centre,
no problem overnighting,


----------



## OldJim (Aug 9, 2016)

If down at Mull of Galloway; Ardwell,  54°46'2.46"N,   4°56'24.17"W; Port Logan,  54°43'21.51"N,    4°57'40.51"W, both give lovely views out to sea

Options near Clatteringshaws Loch and Isle of Whithorn,


----------



## wildebus (Aug 9, 2016)

Is it possible to both drive and park overnight in the National Park there, in the area designated as 'Dark Sky'?


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 9, 2016)

Hi and welcome   :wave:

Think about becoming a Full Member and you will be spoilt for choice


----------



## groyne (Aug 9, 2016)

Glencaple just downstream from Dumfries welcomes Motorhomes. There's an honesty box to put a couple of £s in, the money is used for the upkeep of the jetty.


----------



## rab126 (Aug 9, 2016)

to wildbus

 yes there are loads of places to park in the Galloway forest dark sky and yes it is really dark 

rab


----------



## martinr (Aug 9, 2016)

just come back from a week in that area as said Port logan is very nice also had a night at the mull lighthouse right on the tip and stopped at sweetheart abby toilet at same spot loads in the galloway forest you will be spoilt for choice but you need the POI list to get to the best places and know people have stayed there before so become a full menber and enjoy


----------



## Camper Bob (Aug 9, 2016)

wildebus said:


> Is it possible to both drive and park overnight in the National Park there, in the area designated as 'Dark Sky'?



Yup, I spent a couple of nights here Google Maps , nice and quiet by the river , got followed back to the van after a walk by a herd of Goats.

And also in the car park at the Kirroughtree Visitor Centre    

Kirroughtree Visitor Centre - Forestry Commission Scotland

The midges were very bad though , I was there in May and the little b#stards were already hatching............I noticed a tap behind the visitor centre as well. If you continue up the road by the centre there are obne or two smaller car parks too.  I don't think you'd be hassled anyhwere in the park though.


----------

